# header installed!!!



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

just did my install not to bad here's how it sounds
YouTube - gto,kooks 1-7/8,catless mids,corsa sport


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounding good buddy. :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounding mean Bro...That thing cam'ed?


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

no cam yet next season!! the next vid will have some rev's in it!! coming soon!!!


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds great dude:cheers


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I was looking at those same headers but was afraid if I went with the catless mids then I'd have a check engine light come on, so I was thinking of going with Kooks catted mids which are quite a bit more expensive then the catless. How did you get around the engine light issue?


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats!! Sounds great. Catted mids work gerat on mine.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

well the light has not came on yet but when u get a tune and if the light is on they should take it off!! i am going to modern muscle on sat. i'll let u guys know how it goes!! the guy from maryland speed said sometimes it does'nt come on until u drive the car for a 100 miles!! not there yet we will see what happens!!!


----------



## NC_Shogun (May 12, 2008)

Sounds awesome man i was thinking of going with that setup, can i get a driveby vid when you get a free second.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

sure i'll work on that soon!!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds great


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree


----------



## john.perez (Oct 31, 2008)

Dude, sounds nice and mean. Hows that Cam coming along?


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

no cam yet looking into them for next year!! thanks


----------

